# How do I remove a skiptooth chain from the frame?



## 1959firearrow (Dec 9, 2011)

I know how to remove normal chains but in my past ventures with the cheapo pot metal chain brakes I have, old chains made back when stuff was good destroy my tools in a rather quick manner. So any advice or is there a source for a decent tool that you guys/gals have used?


----------



## aussie984 (Dec 9, 2011)

I just took one off a frame by finding the master link and then poping the flat peice on the link off with a flat head screw driver. It was really simple I hope this helps.
Cheers,
Dan


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 9, 2011)

Its the original chain and I didn't find a master link unless they look different for skiptooth chains?


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Dec 9, 2011)

They can be hard to spot but one plate will look a little larger. Usually no tool is needed, just flex the chain sideways inwards at the master and the plate pops off if it is crusty a small flat screw driver helps.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 12, 2011)

It may not have a master link. If not you need to find a chain tool that is compatable. I have been using one for years that I modified by breaking off some of the tabs.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 12, 2011)

You all may think this is mid evil but I use a pipe saw.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 12, 2011)

Well if I was to cut it where can I get a skiptooth masterlink? I want to reuse this chain eventually.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 12, 2011)

1959firearrow said:


> Well if I was to cut it where can I get a skiptooth masterlink? I want to reuse this chain eventually.




I have a bunch rusty but,  have some.


----------



## twjensen (Dec 13, 2011)

*skip tooth chain*

Ya, the master link will not have a "keeper" on the outside plate, thats maybe what you are looking for. The o/s plate is a bit larger than the rest of the links..I have to put on my glasses to find it. small flat screw driver, pops em right off, hence the glasses.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 13, 2011)

K thanks for that tidbit, that is kind of what I  have been wondering gonna get the bike out and go over the chain see what I find. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 16, 2012)

Found the link! Also done it on a few others I had and wow some of them can be tough! Ran across one that only open on one side?works but still weird to me.


----------



## johnboy (Sep 7, 2016)

Look closely at the "flat piece" of the master link you have been struggling with. Many of them are marked "out side"  meaning you put it back on with that side facing out. You may have to clean it good in order to read it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 7, 2016)

Clean the chain to find the master link........


----------



## bairdco (Sep 7, 2016)

This thread was from 4 1/2 years ago. I think he figured it out by now.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 7, 2016)

bairdco said:


> This thread was from 4 1/2 years ago. I think he figured it out by now.



 We can only hope so.....or at the very least, we've solved the problem for a newbie like me.


----------

